# Look whose in CPT



## Bearshare (13/12/16)

@Silver

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 10


----------



## Silver (23/12/16)

Lol, only saw this now @Bearshare 
Hehe

Not me though


----------



## Stosta (23/12/16)

Silver said:


> Lol, only saw this now @Bearshare
> Hehe
> 
> Not me though


I would say we could tell it's not you by the lack of cloud coming out the window, but I suppose us MTL'ers don't have that trade mark!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mr. B (5/1/17)

Speaking of Cape Town, why aren't there any Vape Shops in Cape Town that sell concentrates for DIY mixing?


----------



## BumbleBee (6/1/17)

Mr. B said:


> Speaking of Cape Town, why aren't there any Vape Shops in Cape Town that sell concentrates for DIY mixing?


Valley Vapour and Vapour Mountain both do DIY


----------

